# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake deca?

## tomika

? /310 !!!  :Hmmmm:

----------


## ajfina

looks fake to me those vials have been recrimpered bro
2bd and 3rd pics looks recrimpered

----------


## tomika

thanks

----------


## Bratty4him

I also remember Big Michaell CC or Seajackal saying that the flip top should have "tongue" off the side. Looks like it is round all the way around. Is this correct?

----------


## ajfina

> I also remember Big Michaell CC or Seajackal saying that the flip top should have "tongue" off the side. Looks like it is round all the way around. Is this correct?


I believe thats for BD flip off no yellow top deca

----------


## MichaelCC

"tomika" - here are my pictures of real DECA -DURABOLIN I added some month ago. You can compare it with your deca from all angles.
If you want, PM me for more infos. 
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55810
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55811
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55812
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55813
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55814

----------


## tomika

Yes it's 100% fake.No problem,this is just one sample.Thank you again MichaelCC.

----------


## MichaelCC

> Yes it's 100% fake.No problem,this is just one sample.Thank you again MichaelCC.


yes, yes - you're right. First interesting thing I found out on your pictues was, that all text on the label has so "light-black" colour (nice colour - "light-black  :Smilie:  )". On the original Deca , labels text has very "dark-black" colour (wow another new colour - "dark-black"). Maybe it's just because of your flash on the camera while you were taking pictures, but after that, I take a look at my deca picture which I took with flash, but all text has good visible "dark-black" colour.
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50413
Another important thing - your label is so "lustrous". I've never seen so lustrous label paper on the original deca. Most fakers use this high lustrous paper for labeling their fakes, but I think original deca has very simply label paper. Lustrous labels looks very nice and for many people it's more trustworthy, therefore fakes use this paper IMO. 
Sorry bro, but you have to be more careful with details, and have to make better fakes  :AaGreen22:

----------


## ajfina

bro just take a look at the crimp on that thing, after u see that no need for more search , 
did someone say b4 they are fake? not sure about that :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

I guess you've got them from Serbia, right Tomika? Fakes going around there! Sorry
for your loss, I think your cycle is not ready yet?  :Frown:

----------


## ...medX...

This is fake Deca for sure, others have allready mentioned what indicates that, here is some aditional info, it is made in Bulgaria and it actually has about 50-60mgs of substance according to the lab test my friend did, this is probably done to confuse not so expirienced users when they inject it cause expirienced user can tell if it is real when he injects

----------


## Grizzly420

just look at the D font and the 3 font

----------


## Abjo24

Great examples Grizzly. Thanks alot, I always knew about the "D" being hard to duplicate, but i didn't know about the "3" also. Do all the decas have *****/310? Thanks for the help. Sorry Tomika, I didn't mean to steal your thread. Just a good example from Grizzly.

----------


## Seajackal

The # 3s and open 4s don't change in the registration # but they have changed in
the batch# and exp date area, so have that in mind bro, at there rounded #3s and
closed #4s. Good job Grizzly!

----------


## Abjo24

> The # 3s and open 4s don't change in the registration # but they have changed in
> the batch# and exp date area, so have that in mind bro, at there rounded #3s and
> closed #4s. Good job Grizzly!


Thanks Sea and Grizzly. Hopefully alot of other people will check this thread out.

----------


## Seajackal

Not only this thread but there are alot of threads covering Norma and Organon
decas just dig them up thru the forum, bro, enjoy the infos we put in here.

----------


## tuttoperte

luck a picture

----------


## Lift05

subtle... slight difference in curvature on the cap

----------

